# Side Pipe



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

I was thinkin about running a 3inch side pipe on my turbo ga but dont want it to sound like shit lol has anyone tryed this ?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Since I put my turbo kit on I've been running an open down pipe, because I've been to busy with other things to put the exhaust on, and I love how it sounds. It's not a side pipe, but it might help you out a little.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I got my full exhaust put on yesterday, it sounds great. I have been running an open down pipe for so long I forgot how loud it really was. I didn't sound bad before it was just loud. Now I personally like it better quiter.


----------

